# Curiousity Poll



## Got Lumens? (Jun 12, 2012)

Just a curiousity poll of the MBI Torpedo.
Please vote for which clip(s) you would like to see offered with the Torpedo Flashlight.
This flashlight is being offered by CPF member tgwnn.
GL

Poll should say non-eared, ooops.


----------



## jabe1 (Jun 13, 2012)

personally, i prefer the non-eared. the light will get scratched at some point anyway, if it is really used!


----------



## Outback Joe (Jun 16, 2012)

Would it be nice to see an option of a heavy duty alligator type of a clip on a short lanyard? I know that when I am under a house I can't keep the light in a bib overall top pocket where its handy.


----------

